# talmudic reasoning



## Scott (Aug 26, 2005)

Can anyone point to examples of futile speculation in the Talmud? I think thinking of the lengthy arguments over silly things. Any talmudic reasoning over genealogies would be especially helpful.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2005)

> A man once asked his Rabbi to Explain the meaning of "Talmudic
> Reasoning."
> 
> The Rabbi replied: "Well, it's not too easy to explain, but I
> ...



 But seriously, Herman Wouk has written on the Talmudic Method (see here). I believe Philo wrote extensively about genealogies, but I'm not familiar with his writings personally. Just my


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 9, 2005)

I wouldn't touch the Talmud with a ten-foot pole... it's full of blasphemy...


----------



## Average Joey (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > A man once asked his Rabbi to Explain the meaning of "Talmudic
> ...



That was one of the funniest things I have ever read.


----------



## JohnV (Sep 14, 2005)

> That was one of the funniest things I have ever read.



But the Talmud would go on to explain that this example of Talmudic reasoning is only the Rabbi's reaction to the teachings; for another Rabbi would look at the first Rabbi and think he himself must have misunderstood; while the first Rabbi, seeing his fellow Rabbi appearing pensive, would think that perhaps he himself had misunderstood. And so you have two Rabbis coming out of the same chimney, so to speak, and neither with an objective view of himself, but just of the other. Together they laugh at the example as funny, and both go home weeping that it was sad.


----------



## calgal (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I wouldn't touch the Talmud with a ten-foot pole... it's full of blasphemy...



Man made laws.  It is arguing over nonessentials in my opinion.


----------

